# Your thoughts about the ESP M-II Deluxe...



## Duraesu (May 14, 2009)

So... a friend and neighbour of mine has made me a proposal... though i dont know if he is serious...


He asked me if i wanted to trade my Schecter C1 Hellraiser for his ESP M-II Deluxe ! I know that is a higher end guitar and all... but for those who own one or played one, what are your thoughts about it? will be worth the trade? ( for some this question may be stupid ).

what i know:

alder body
maple neck, bolt on, 25.5''
24frets
japan made
Dimarzio Evo on the bridge
Dimarzio something on the neck
one volume
3 way switch
Original floyd rose

what i wanna know:

fret size
fretboard radius
neck profile


- i tried to contact ESP but they have not replied yet... 


oh, and here's a pic of the japanese babe...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 14, 2009)

dude if that was me I would be trading it RIGHT NOW


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 14, 2009)

That's a pretty funky-looking guitar, but it'll blow the Schecter out of the water. DO IT!

then re-finish


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 14, 2009)

If you like it better then go for it.


----------



## MTech (May 14, 2009)

Neck Profile is Thin-U radius is 305 and #216 frets. *usually*


----------



## eventhetrees (May 14, 2009)

I would trade for sure!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 14, 2009)

As much as im all about schecters, i'd hit that trade. 

M-II is like, one of three or so 6 string guitars i still want.


----------



## Cancer (May 14, 2009)

In agreement with the above posters, M-II's are awesome.


----------



## yellowv (May 14, 2009)

I would trade. Hopefully thos stickers will come off without any damage to the finish.


----------



## Duraesu (May 15, 2009)

yellowv said:


> I would trade. Hopefully thos stickers will come off without any damage to the finish.





if everything works out good, i hope so!

but what do you guys think about the Evolution for alder body?


----------



## bhuba135 (May 15, 2009)

doesnt matter, get that M-II rightthemuthafucknowdude!!!!

But even if the evo wont sound that good, thats replaceable, i cant remember the last time i saw a WHITE M-II


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 15, 2009)

I had an M-II for a bit and it was killer! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Duraesu (May 15, 2009)

bhuba135 said:


> doesnt matter, get that M-II rightthemuthafucknowdude!!!!
> 
> But even if the evo wont sound that good, thats replaceable, i cant remember the last time i saw a WHITE M-II





he's backing down but monday he will come over at my house with the ESP... lets see how it goes! maybe there will be NGD! =D


----------



## MTech (May 16, 2009)

bhuba135 said:


> i cant remember the last time i saw a WHITE M-II


They make them new but you have to have them imported like most of their good stuff


----------



## Duraesu (May 16, 2009)

^

what M-II is that? it looks pure sex!!


----------



## azn_guitarist25 (May 16, 2009)

^That seems to be a OS (Original Series) model. And here are some SS M-II in Snow White

Electric Sound Products
Electric Sound Products


----------



## playstopause (May 16, 2009)

^

Is there a way to find the price? (pretty sure it's going to hurt ).


----------



## Duraesu (May 16, 2009)

MTech said:


> They make them new but you have to have them imported like most of their good stuff





i found it on the japanese ESP site... it says it has a Ash body!


----------



## Desi (May 16, 2009)

You guys must be sick of me coming in ESP related threads, ranting about how we Americans don't get the good models...Well, here I go again. ESP can *SUCK* these nuts!!


----------



## MTech (May 17, 2009)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Is there a way to find the price? (pretty sure it's going to hurt ).


It lists the price on the Japan site you just have to convert it. 315,000yen (Include TAX)



_velkan said:


> i found it on the japanese ESP site... it says it has a Ash body!


I know right. I just with they did them in Mahogany.
The only thing I hate about these ones is they have the 3 knobs, I like single vol and a 3 way..but I dig the inlays on the neck thru jap ones better than the US ones as well. Hell I like the knob.pickup selector layout better too but still rather just have Vol/3way.


----------



## Dylan7620 (May 17, 2009)

MTech said:


>



YESSSS!!! the M-II CTM is the friggin shit! I need a 7 string version of this soo bad. it would destroy all.


----------



## Harry (May 17, 2009)

That Snow White M-II Deluxe on the last page is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## manicsix (May 17, 2009)

Suprised you even posted this thread!!

M-II will leave a hellraiser for dead!

I recently acquired an ESP horizon, which caused me to offload my schecter c-1 classic, it just couldn't compete


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (May 17, 2009)

I have an SS M-II and it smokes. I can only imagine how awesome the DX is. TRADE NOW!

Rock on!


----------



## playstopause (May 17, 2009)

MTech said:


> It lists the price on the Japan site you just have to convert it. 315,000yen (Include TAX)



But that's not the street price.


----------



## MTech (May 17, 2009)

Dylan7620 said:


> YESSSS!!! the M-II CTM is the friggin shit! I need a 7 string version of this soo bad. it would destroy all.


If they would make it like that, I HATE the way the headstock looks on the M-7.







Than again if you have money or are Metallica you can just get a KH-7 






playstopause said:


> But that's not the street price.


What you can't do math? Converted is $3,320 so take that and multiply to get retail pricing and you're looking at between $2324 - $2656 depending how good of a deal the dealer gives you.


----------



## Solstafir (May 17, 2009)

_velkan said:


> if everything works out good, i hope so!
> 
> but what do you guys think about the Evolution for alder body?



Mr. Vai seems to have no objection at all with the same wood+pup combo!!


----------



## Duraesu (May 17, 2009)

Solstafir said:


> Mr. Vai seems to have no objection at all with the same wood+pup combo!!




i thought he was a basswood man...


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 17, 2009)

MTech said:


> What you can't do math?


don't be a jerk


> Converted is $3,320 so take that and multiply to get retail pricing and you're looking at between $2324 - $2656 depending how good of a deal the dealer gives you.



this guitar has the same list price, street price is 2370$

CPxyíXWEB SITE ¤iîñ


----------



## MTech (May 17, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> this guitar has the same list price, street price is 2370$


Which that price is in the range I posted, and I posted that range cause that's usually the % from MSRP I see from best to most expensive dealer (with exception of ones that rip people off charging basically list)


----------



## Metal Ken (May 17, 2009)

_velkan said:


> i thought he was a basswood man...



EVO, his main guitar is alder.


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 17, 2009)

I would say go for it dude! M-II's are the sex 

And for the price go to Electric Sound Products, find the guitar and email them with the "contact" button. They will give you an estimate. You could always just go to an official dealer they have on the esp.com (the American one) and ask for their price and how long it would take them to order it for you as well.


----------



## playstopause (May 18, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> don't be a jerk



This.


----------



## Duraesu (May 18, 2009)

he backed of the trade... but i did tried out the guitar today! the neck was really really thin! the Evolution + alder body was a good combo... i had to chance to try his BC RICH Nj Deluxe Warlock! nice axe ! =D


----------



## Panterica (May 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> dude if that was me I would be trading it RIGHT NOW



THIS! deal of century


----------



## manicsix (May 18, 2009)

_velkan said:


> he backed of the trade... but i did tried out the guitar today! the neck was really really thin! the Evolution + alder body was a good combo... i had to chance to try his BC RICH Nj Deluxe Warlock! nice axe ! =D



You've got to act quick when people offer you seemingly unbelievable trades. Scour the net for a few hours, and get back to them. He probably found this thread. 

A couple of years back, a guy offered me a jcm 800 head & cab for a hartke 350w bass head & xl410 bass cab. Knowing nothing about them, and also being skeptical, and REALLY wanting a marshall valve amp, I searched the net for hours looking for information, reviews, and which models were the best. Turns out his was a 1982 2203 100w head (I kept this and most of the pertinent information to myself), and I grabbed it about 24 hours after he offered me the trade.


----------



## Duraesu (May 18, 2009)

manicsix said:


> You've got to act quick when people offer you seemingly unbelievable trades. Scour the net for a few hours, and get back to them. He probably found this thread.
> 
> A couple of years back, a guy offered me a jcm 800 head & cab for a hartke 350w bass head & xl410 bass cab. Knowing nothing about them, and also being skeptical, and REALLY wanting a marshall valve amp, I searched the net for hours looking for information, reviews, and which models were the best. Turns out his was a 1982 2203 100w head (I kept this and most of the pertinent information to myself), and I grabbed it about 24 hours after he offered me the trade.





the thing was, the guy who sold the ESP to him, wants the ESP back... and them being friends he felt bad for trading it so... but i guess it was the right thing, to be honest i did not felt right with the tremolo bridge... i'm a fixed bridge guy lol but the neck was good...


----------



## ccc187307 (May 21, 2009)

Indecision turns to fail! Sucks man, you'd have loved that MII.


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 21, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> EVO, his main guitar is alder.



He Is correct ALL Jem7VW or JEM7VBSL's are Alder


----------

